# Getting a good Kwondao



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2017)

The Kwondao or Guandao as its sometimes called I find to be a most fascinating weapon. From some of the posts in this forum it appears some of the people here like training with the Kwondao. Now as for getting a good one, from what I've observed regarding martial arts weapons, all martial arts weapons come in varying qualities but you will not find a bigger variance of quality than you will with the swords used in some of the asian martial arts. With asian swords you can get the really cheap wall hangers for $50 or less which might look good on the wall but that's all they're really good for, you certainly wouldn't want to try using one, and then at the other extreme you can really break the bank and get a top quality hand forged sword which will cost from 5 to 10 grand. And then there are all the swords that fall somewhere in between. However Im under the impression that if you do want a "real" sword that you are going to be spending big bucks.

Now a kwondao is not the same as a sword but it does have a blade so there are some similarities. I would think that like most other martial arts weapons, with the exception of swords, that the quality of kwondaos does not vary all that greatly but if I were to take up kwondao training which I hope to do sometime I would want something good. Does anybody know of any sites or any companies that make them that they would recommend?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2017)

Check Wing Lam Enterprises, here in California.  He has a website, my recollection is that he has guandao of various quality, from very lightweight to heavy and "realistic".  I don't know the true quality, but a heavier weapon will give you better training, tho I don't know if the quality would let you actually walk onto a battlefield with it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 2, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Check Wing Lam Enterprises, here in California.  He has a website, my recollection is that he has guandao of various quality, from very lightweight to heavy and "realistic".  I don't know the true quality, but a heavier weapon will give you better training, tho I don't know if the quality would let you actually walk onto a battlefield with it.



Thank you. I checked out the website and they've got lots of guandaos. Some of them might be battle ready. Anyway, my instructor does teach the use of the guandao and it is a weapon I really would like to learn. He told me all in good time. Right now I am working with the jo and that's what I will stick with for now. The guandao is for more advanced students so when I get to that level I will start learning how to use the guandao and it will probably be around then that I will buy one.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 2, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you. I checked out the website and they've got lots of guandaos. Some of them might be battle ready. Anyway, my instructor does teach the use of the guandao and it is a weapon I really would like to learn. He told me all in good time. Right now I am working with the jo and that's what I will stick with for now. The guandao is for more advanced students so when I get to that level I will start learning how to use the guandao and it will probably be around then that I will buy one.


Good call.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 4, 2017)

Save your money and search often. When you find what you are looking for then buy it because it won't be there long.  quality Waxwood staffs (not the small toothpick ones) and Large "battle ready" chinese weapons are hard to find.  Also check eBay. For the weapon and for someone you may be able to ask for more information.  If they sell chinese weapons then they may know where you can get one.  Most people buy the one with the blade that flaps around.  I hate those things.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Save your money and search often. When you find what you are looking for then buy it because it won't be there long.  quality Waxwood staffs (not the small toothpick ones) and Large "battle ready" chinese weapons are hard to find.  Also check eBay. For the weapon and for someone you may be able to ask for more information.  If they sell chinese weapons then they may know where you can get one.  Most people buy the one with the blade that flaps around.  I hate those things.



I've got a Waxwood staff which just arrived in the mail and its a good staff. I payed about $15 for it although its not the kind of staff you would use for a kwondao as its a jo staff. Waxwood is supposed to be a good wood although I like white oak since its nice and smooth and also very strong. I've seen videos of kwondaos that have blades that flap around, I don't like those either. I believe in having good quality metal for the blade and although getting a good kwondao might not be as challenging or as expensive as getting a good Japanese style sword its still a challenge. I will probably get one when I start training with that weapon.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 6, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've got a Waxwood staff which just arrived in the mail and its a good staff. I payed about $15 for it although its not the kind of staff you would use for a kwondao as its a jo staff. Waxwood is supposed to be a good wood although I like white oak since its nice and smooth and also very strong. I've seen videos of kwondaos that have blades that flap around, I don't like those either. I believe in having good quality metal for the blade and although getting a good kwondao might not be as challenging or as expensive as getting a good Japanese style sword its still a challenge. I will probably get one when I start training with that weapon.


I would have thought that getting a good Japanese style sword would be easy.  Is it a challenge because there are many people are selling crappy japanese swords?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would have thought that getting a good Japanese style sword would be easy.  Is it a challenge because there are many people are selling crappy japanese swords?



Yes, and if you can find a good one it will run you up in price.


----------

